

Show HN: Zone, my new productivity tool - Void_
http://zone.codingwithlove.com/

======
JonLim
Nifty!

I'm afraid to load more apps onto my work MacBook (Because it's so old and
decrepit that it's barely crawling along) but I'll give it a shot when I get
home.

